# Two New Rugers! SR45 and SR1911CMD



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I just checked my download of Ruger's catalog and noticed two new guns: Both 45's. The SR45 looks like a derivation from the SR series in 45ACP and the 1911CMD looks like a "commander size" reduction from the 1911. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Found a 1911 Commander today in a gander mountain. They said its the only one they had seen. I bought it 2 mins after they put it on the shelf. $749. Nice gun. Can't wait to get some rounds through it tomorrow. It's my only 1911 in my stable. I was going to go Kimber, unless I somehow came across a Ruger. Feeling pretty lucky and still have some $ in my pocket!! FYI, I spend a lot of time traveling and I always stop at gun shops I come across. This was the first Ruger 1911 I have seen. Much less a commander, which is what I wanted.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You are correct on both counts.....I have the SR40, and like it a lot.....45 just a bump up...not sure about the recoil difference.


Ala Tom said:


> I just checked my download of Ruger's catalog and noticed two new guns: Both 45's. The SR45 looks like a derivation from the SR series in 45ACP and the 1911CMD looks like a "commander size" reduction from the 1911. Anybody know anything about them?


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

I held the sr45 at gander the other day and it just didnt fit my hands well but the sr1911 feels great I have a sr9c also next is sr22 then sr1911


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>I held the sr45 at gander the other day and it just didnt fit my hands well<<

the first thing I did when I got mine home was to reverse the backstrap so as it was flush. Made a huge difference. I also added the Talon grip material (rubber version) and that made it all the better.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

DanMN said:


> Found a 1911 Commander today in a gander mountain. They said its the only one they had seen. I bought it 2 mins after they put it on the shelf. $749. Nice gun. Can't wait to get some rounds through it tomorrow. It's my only 1911 in my stable. I was going to go Kimber, unless I somehow came across a Ruger. Feeling pretty lucky and still have some $ in my pocket!! FYI, I spend a lot of time traveling and I always stop at gun shops I come across. This was the first Ruger 1911 I have seen. Much less a commander, which is what I wanted.


Good for you! I have been unable to find one within 75 miles of my home.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Ala Tom said:


> I just checked my download of Ruger's catalog and noticed two new guns: Both 45's. The SR45 looks like a derivation from the SR series in 45ACP and the 1911CMD looks like a "commander size" reduction from the 1911. Anybody know anything about them?


I know they have both received favorable reviews from the gun rags. They might be hard to locate, especially the 1911CMD. There are some guys on the Ruger forum that have one or both.

I'd favor the SR45, since I already own an SR1911.


----------

